# TNT vs DW link



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Hola, 

Pues despues de varios mensajes con miembros del foro me decidi por adquirir un cuadro turner -Spot- usado y les puedo decir que no me arrepiento, hasta ahora todo bien sin duda muy buen desempeño. Sin embargo veo que los nuevos modelos de esta marca vienen con DW link en vez de TNT -Horst link-, alguien ha experimetnado el DWlink en este cuadro? En realidad vale la pena pagar la direrencia en precio?. No quiero iniciar un "guerra santa" entre diseños de suspensiones porque cada quien tiene perpeciones y tipo de manejo diferentes, pero las opiniones son bien recibidas.

Saludos,


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Nada mas un comentario

El diseño de suspensión TNT no es un horst link


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola, 

Oye sin ánimos de ofender, ¿qué onda con tu pontencia y tu manubrio?? no crees que tienen demasiada inclinación la potencia y es muy alto el manubrio? 

Digo, yo no soy un conocedor pero no creo que te proporcionen una buena postura para manejo o si? salvo que la pretendas usar para dar la vuelta en el parque o en la colonia.

saludos


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

El tubo de la tijera esta muy recortado, es la forma de compensarlo, unas pulgadas mas en el tubo de la tijera y no necesitaria la elevacion de la potencia y la doble altura del manubrio. Otra seria cambiar el tubo de la tijera por uno mas largo pero espero cambiar la tijera en un futuro. Y por supuesto esa no es la configuracion de manejo, solo fue para tomarle al foto.

Y no, para nada tu comentario es ofensivo. Ofensa seria usarla para rodar en el parque o en la colonia  

saludos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Oye y no será que te queda chico el cuadro? digo, a mi punto de vista el tubo del fork está bien, salvo que le faltara espacio para unos cuantos (3-4 max) espaciadores, pero para la altura que quieres necesitarías unos 15!.

También siento que tu poste de asiento está altísimo (por eso digo que a lo mejor te queda chica). 

Yo creo que deberías poner una potencia con unos 6-10°´s de inclinación y un manubrio midrise y checar como te queda. 

Y también bajaría el asiento, claro que si así te queda bien para las piernas, entonces creo que sí te queda chico el cuadro. 

Saludos


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Bueno, a tu pregunta original: Lastbiker aqui en México (puebla para ser mas exacto) tiene una Flux DW-link. creo que es el unico apto para darte una comparativa certera.

Por otra parte, bienvenido al club (Flux 2006 TNT aqui) sé que a Warp le dará mucho gusto oir de un nuevo Homer mexicano. Por mi parte estoy muy contento con mi Flux, aunque como te decia no he rodado una DW-link.

y para rematar: si se ve muy rara la cleta man... qué talla es? mediana? tu cuanto mides? 
tienes un monton de poste de asiento expuesto y bueno... ese manubrio y potencia parece de bmx. quizas como te comentaba marco te haya quedado un poco chico el cuadro. (solo digo... no te agüites carnal)

saludos!


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Es talla L, ando casi en 1.85 mts de altura. Y si le faltarian unos espaciadores, pero como te decia no puedo porque el tubo de la tijera esta muy recortado, la quite de una trek que tenia, de hecho el tubo esta por debajo del segundo tornillo de la potencia, si le pongo espaciadores no lo va agarrar bien y pues si es un riesgo de que se salga. 

El tubo del asiento esta muy salido porque la estaba armando y por comodida la tenia sujeta una "pinza", pero no la ruedo con tanto tubo de asiento expuesto, ya para rodar la diferencia entre el asiento y manubrio son 2-3 cm a favor del asiento 

Si , ya he platicado con Lastbiker respecto al sistema DWlink pero queria saber quien mas es dueño de una turner y que comentarios tiene. Yo tambien estoy contento con el cuadro y su desempeño,

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*another Turner owner in México ......*



Leomtb said:


> Es talla L, ando casi en 1.85 mts de altura. Y si le faltarian unos espaciadores, pero como te decia no puedo porque el tubo de la tijera esta muy recortado, la quite de una trek que tenia, de hecho el tubo esta por debajo del segundo tornillo de la potencia, si le pongo espaciadores no lo va agarrar bien y pues si es un riesgo de que se salga.
> 
> El tubo del asiento esta muy salido porque la estaba armando y por comodida la tenia sujeta una "pinza", pero no la ruedo con tanto tubo de asiento expuesto, ya para rodar la diferencia entre el asiento y manubrio son 2-3 cm a favor del asiento
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Leomtb

En primer lugar felicidades por ingresar al selecto grupo de Turner Homers mexicanos o al menos viviendo en México .

La talla de tu cuadro está correcta para tu estatura y dentro de los parámetros de Turner .
Varios se pueden ir con la finta de la foto como yo me fuí en un principio ¿ recuerdas ?

Hay que tomar en cuenta también que los cuadros de Turner tienden mas bien tendían a ser bastante largos de toptube y wheelbase de proporción a otras marcas de la misma talla, está situación a cambiado un poco desde que adoptaron el sistema DW Link , por otro lado los cuadros Turner también son medio chaparrones en comparación igualmente con cuadros de otra marca en la misma talla .

Por otro lado la colocación óptima de un manubrio en la Spot difiere de la colocación en una Flux , es decir ; que independientemente del gusto personal no es la misma colocación del manubrio de una bici xc que de una all mountain , al igual que el largo de la potencia y del manubrio .

Preferiblemente que por el momento la traigas en la configuración actual de potencia y manubrio , a que trates de que le cambien el tubo de dirección a tu horquilla actual , mejor espera a que le compres la nueva .

En la Spot si es muy conveniente meterle abajo de la potencia unos tres espaciadores para que quede al mismo nivel la pate superior de los puños con la parte superior del asiento a la altura adecuada.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> En primer lugar felicidades por ingresar al selecto grupo de Turner Homers mexicanos o al menos viviendo en México .


Luis, qué significa eso de Turner "Homers"?

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Rústica comparativa....la mía.*



Leomtb said:


> Hola,
> 
> Pues despues de varios mensajes con miembros del foro me decidi por adquirir un cuadro turner -Spot- usado y les puedo decir que no me arrepiento, hasta ahora todo bien sin duda muy buen desempeño. Sin embargo veo que los nuevos modelos de esta marca vienen con DW link en vez de TNT -Horst link-, alguien ha experimetnado el DWlink en este cuadro? En realidad vale la pena pagar la direrencia en precio?. No quiero iniciar un "guerra santa" entre diseños de suspensiones porque cada quien tiene perpeciones y tipo de manejo diferentes, pero las opiniones son bien recibidas.
> 
> Saludos,


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Leonmtb y amigos:

Normalmente cada vez que alguna fábrica de bicis saca un nuevo concepto de suspensión , casi siempre dice que es lo mejor y que ahora si es el cáliz sagrado de las suspensiones .

Básicamente Turner ha tenido tres diferentes tipos de suspension trasera durante los
últimos años , el sistema Horst Link , el sistema TNT y el sistema DW Link

Yo he tenido la suerte de tener bicis Turner en cada uno de los tres modelos de suspensión

TODAS LAS TURNER HAN SIDO EXCELENTES en sus diferentes sistemas de suspensión trasera , sin embargo si hay algunas diferencias ente ellas

Hay que tomar muy en cuenta que la gran mayoría de bikers que usamos o hemos tenido Turner le somos muy fieles a la marca y algunos realmente se pasan de fieles y no les ven ABSOLUTAMENTE ningún " pero" a ninguna Turner , sin embargo personalmente aunque me encantan las Turner si trato de ser lo bastante objetivo para no irme con la borregada que todo lo mira perfecto .

Por otro lado en lo referente al desempeño de una suspension trasera , pues a veces todo queda en la percepción personal de cada ciclista e incluso en sus gustos personales para rodar o en las habilidades que cada biker tiene , me explico ; hay quien es muy bueno subiendo , otros bajando , otros sprinteando , otros tienen mucha resistencia y etc. etc.

La efectividad del sistema HL esta comprobada , sin embargo la compañia Turner la llevó a su maxima expresion al incorporar junto con el HL el sistema Turner de bieletas ( auténtico four bar ) , y poner en lugar de rodamientos sellados (baleros ) un sistema a base de casquillos que facilita el movimiento de los puntos de pivote de la suspension y evitan el juego de las articulaciones que se produce en el caso de los baleros gastados , muchos podrán diferir y preferir baleros , pero en mi experiencia personal y después de haber cambiado baleros a varias bicis de doble suspension que tuve , caí en la cuenta que el sistema que tiene Turner de casquillos es mucho mejor y mas durable.

A mi en lo personal me gusta mucho el sistema HL de Tuner ya que se tiene buen
desempeño al pedalear , aunque el HL no elimina completamente la contaminación al pedalear y es probable que se pierda un poco de eficacia en el pedaleo , es excelente la tracción en subidas y mucha seguridad al bajar y aplicar frenos , obvio mucha estabilidad y algo de retroceso en los pedales .

A partir del año 2006 Turner decidió ya no pagar regalías a Ellsworth o a quien resulte responsable , ( me da igual...) por utilizar el HL -ICT y empezó a fabricar sus bicis con un sistema desarrollado por Turner llamado TNT ( Torque Neutralizing Technology ) , a mi en lo personal me dió la impresión que este sistema solo fué un paso intermedio o "mientras " Turner planeaba entrarle al sistema DW link

La única y REAL diferencia entre el sistema HL y el TNT es la colocación del pivote
trasero ya que lo quitaron del chain stay ( vaina ) y lo pusieron en el seat stay (tirante ) del cuadro , anterior a éste cambio Turner y todas las marcas que usaban el HL system decián que era lo máximo y que cualquier otro sistema de suspension era inferior, yo creo que nunca tomaron en cuenta que es de sabios cambiar de opinión .

Entonces cuando Turner implementó el TNT en sus cuadros se hicieron infinidad de
pruebas para demostrar que entre el HL y el TNT NO HABÍA CASI NINGUNA
DIFERENCIA EN DESEMPEÑO , sin embargo muchos pensabamos que si deberían
existir diferencias , así que me compré una Turner con TNT .

La mera verdad no le encontré ninguna diferencia al desempeño de la bici , se pedaleaba igual y yo diría que incluso mejor que el HL en terreno plano , subía mejor y bajaba sin problemas , nunca se bloqueo la suspensión .

Sin embargo todavía hay muchos fans de Turner fieles al HL , ni hablar de que hay bikers "old fashion" los hay .

En 2007 prácticamente las Turner no tuvieron cambios ..., bueno el headtube badge

En 2008 tanto la Flux como la Spot tuvieron algunos cambios siempre dentro del sistema TNT , los cambios fueron ; vainas asímetricas, soporte del amortiguador en el downtube en lugar del seat tube y cuadros mas ligeros .

Para el 2009 Turner ya le entró de lleno a la produccion de cuadros con el sistema DW
Link que ahora es lo máximo en suspensiones traseras , bueno según el vox populi

Ya varias marcas habían adaptado anteriormente el sistema DW link a sus bicis , marcas como Ibis, Pivot , Independence y IH .

Se supone que el sistema DW Link de Turner es el mas sofisticado y el mejor junto con el de Ibis .

Davis Turner trabajó conjuntamente varios años con Dave Weagle el creador del DW Link para configurar las suspensiones Turner , con la calidad que solo los cuadros Turner tienen. , sin embargo Dave Weagle también trabajo a fondo con Chis Cocalis , Hans Heim y Scot Nicol en sus respectivas marcas

Lo que mas se decía del sistema DW respecto a otros ( además del anti squat ) es que a diferencia de otros sistemas que basan su desempeño en el tipo y desempeño del amortiguador , el DW es un sistema que trabaja perfectamente sin tomar en cuenta el desempeño del amortiguador , o sea el pro pedal , el brain y todas las jaladas o features que ahora tienen los amortiguadores , todos esos features le vienen valiendo al DW Link , ya que hasta con un resorte vil pueden funcionar perfectamente.

En mi humilde opinión y personal experiencia el DW es un sistema que hace que la rueda trasera siempre siga las imperfecciones del camino , trabaja muy suave y se tiene gran tracción , evita el retroceso de los pedales y es muy activo .

Ahora que ; ya en el mundo real y probándolo , te puedo decir que si es muy bueno , pero, para nada justifica la inversión de lo que subieron en precio los cuadros con el sistema DW Link , en mi caso me las he comprado por probar y porque me gusta comprobar por mi mismo ciertas nuevas tecnologías ja ja ja

Para mi la realidad es ; se necesita ser un "SUPER SENSIBLE BIKER "para notar las pequeñas diferencias entre los tres modelos de suspensión , ( y no sentirse un Richard Cunningham de petatiux ...ja ja ja ) ya que los tres suspensiones trabajan para mí excelentemente , yo digo que es como probar tres fórmula uno iguales , los tres son casi perfectos , la diferencia va a ser de algunas milésimas de segundo que son imperceptibles para el ciudadano comun y corriente , sin embargo es casi seguro que no entrarn a la meta al mismo tiempo , uno será primero ,otro segundo y el otro tercero , claro también dependerá del piloto , dicho en pocas palabras es muy difícil decir cual es mejor , para algunos lo mejor será la HL , otros se irán por la TNT y otros por la DW

Tambien es obvio que quien ya gasto una buena pasta en su cuadro DW link y pone un review en el mtbr.com , ¿ pues que va a decir ? que su DW link es lo máximo .

Entonces resumiendo , desde mi punto de vista calificando del 1 al 10 , quedarían así

HL -subiendo 7 ,bajando 10 , en plano 7 , peso 9 , relacion costo -desempeño 10
TNT-subiendo 9 , bajando 7 , en plano 9 , peso 10 , relacion costo -desempeño 8
DW Link subiendo 10 , bajando 9, plano 10 , peso 7 , rel costo -desemp 7

Y ya para finalizar , si se tiene la lana y le gusta al biker andar a la moda , pues hay que entrarle a una DW Link.

Si ya se tiene una TNT , hay que disfrutarla es una super bici que no le pide nada a nadie y con muchos años por delante .

Si los recursos económicos no son muy amplios y se quiere ingresar al selecto grupo de Propietarios de bicis Turner ( no somos muchos pero si substanciosos ..ja ja ja ) p y ues por ahí se consiguen HL´s a muy buen precio .

Si se es un buen mtbiker con cualquier Turner la van a hacer gacho , ya sea una HL , TNT o DW Link.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Chingá! por eso me gusta platicar contigo!!!!

Oye y eso de los Homers??

saludos y excelente post.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

A mi punto de vista, Dave Turner puso en algun post que cuando probo una IH (no se cual modelo) le gusto su diseño de suspensión y decidió contactar a DW. 

DW se encarga de adaptar su diseño a las bicicletas dependiendo de lo que platicó con su cliente. De aquí que quizas una Mach 5 funcione muy diferente a una Spot o a una Mojo. 

Como dijo TLB, creo que para notar las diferencias entre los tres diseños en Turner tienes que ser muy sutil. Sobre todo que creo que también durante los años han cambiado algunas cosas en los mismos cuadros.

En cuanto al precio, cuando subieron los precios de las Turner fué por la crisis, no creo que sea unicamente por las regalias del DWL o que a Turner decida que por tener DWL sean mas caras las bicis. 

En fin, lo mas importante es tener la bici que a uno le guste. Creo que he oido de muy pocos casos de gente que se sale del clan Turner.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Luis, qué significa eso de Turner "Homers"?
> 
> saludos


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Psycho :
Los Turner Homers NO SON ; una logía secreta , ni un movimiento subversivo , no son un grupo de rock , ni los fans de Homero Simpson , tampoco es un coro de niños cantores , sin embargo te puedo asegurar que cuando te compres una Turner ( que tarde o temprano la vas a comprar ) vas a ingresar a este selecto grupo .

La historia de los Turner Homers es algo larga para escribirla y a mí no me gusta mucho escribir , te pongo la definición que escribió CUTTHROAT que para mi es la mejor y la que mas me gusta .

Para los Mexican Turner Homers habría que adicionar algunos detalles importantes jajaja

-----------------------------o----------------------------------------

Here's the Taxonomic Classification of a Homer according to the Linnaean System:

Homer Turnerensis:

Kingdom - Animalia
Phylum - Chordata
Class - Mammalia
Order - Primates
Family - Hominidae
Genus - Bicyclensis Montana
Species - Homer
Sub-Species - Turnerensis

The term "Homer" is the shortened common nomenclature for the subspecies Homer Turnerensis of the Genus of two wheeled bi-pedal organisms generally known as "Mountain Bikers". What separates Homer Turnerensis from the generic order of mountain bikers are several behavioral and biological anomalies that have arisen as evolutionary mutations from a common ancestral genetic pool.

"Homers" are uniformly known to locomote via a sophisticated bi-pedal mechanism characterized by a rigid front aluminum triangle mated to rear triangle composed of four (4) support struts or "stays" actuated by "rockers" bolted to the main frame. A "Horst" linkage first appeared as the primogenetic form followed recently by a "TNT" variant of the organism. Scientific debate currently rages whether this evolutionary mutation constitutes a competitive advantage, an evolutionary neutral variation, or a genetic back sliding to more primitive designs.

Socially, Homers are distinguished by pronounced group or "cult-like" communal behaviors. Homers are characterized by frequent episodes of "UGI", a compulsive activity involving frequent acquisition of shiny objects, or "Bling", to adorn an individual Homer's locomotive mechanisms. Although an individual behavior, UGI is actually a group experience, and the tribe or cult is always involved in a ritual "show and tell" for each new acquisition. Homers tend to travel in packs, and are known to convene annually or often bi-annually in "gatherings" or "fests" where UGI and Bling behaviors can reach alarming levels. Homers are also known for "poseur snob" activity in which UGI and Bling attributes are used disparagingly to demean or obtain mating advantages over other less advanced members of the Bicyclensis Montana genera. There is no compellng evidence that this behavior results in any actual biological advantage, although it has been known to engender rage and disgust in others.

The typical Homer diet consists of three main food items: donuts, beer and tequila. When not engaged in eating or drinking, Homers do occasionally exhibit "ride" behaviors, either singularly or in groups. Some members of the species appear to be attempting flight - see, variant Homer Turnerensis Shaheeb or ElChingon. Other variants show great facility with tools and tool making, see, Homer Turnerensis Tscheezy. Mating behavior is generally unknown. Homers tend to be males predominantly although at least two females have been observed. Offspring have also been observed - known as "proto-homers". Homers have no known predators, but several enemies,. Most notable of these is the Tonius Ellsworthianus, a particularly predatory and dangerous creature (see Litigatious Patentus).

---------------------------------------o------------------------------------------------

Saludos.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Leo:

Felicidades por ese cuadro Turner, esta S U P E R.

Ya me lo habias platicado, pero esta mejor de lo que pense, parece nuevo !!

Que lo disfrutes, y espero verte pronto por la Primavera.

Y volviendo a tu pregunta original, como todo en la vida tiene ventajas y desventajas.
Tu cuadro TNT tiene la ventaja de ser mas ligero, menos complicado y de mas facil mantenimiento que los multi- links o DW.
Los multilink, son definitivamente suspensiones mas sofisticadas, que si tienen algunas ventajas en desempeño.

Pero con tu Spot, elegiste muy bien, pues tienes una bici con la suspension muy probada y refinada a traves de los años, y sin las complicaciones y peso. Ademas de la mejor calidad de fabricacion a nivel mundial. Ademas la geometria es ideal para el uso XC- Trail- All mountain de la Primavera.

Saludos.

DrFoes


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> En fin, lo mas importante es tener la bici que a uno le guste.


Yo agregaría que también es muy importante que a uno le guste la bici que uno tiene, digo, por aquello de que no siempre se puede tener la bici que uno quisiera (y cuando por fin la llegas a tener, salen nuevos modelos y ya quieres otra...)


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

blatido said:


> Yo agregaría que también es muy importante que a uno le guste la bici que uno tiene, digo, por aquello de que no siempre se puede tener la bici que uno quisiera (y cuando por fin la llegas a tener, salen nuevos modelos y ya quieres otra...)


Yo tambien agregaria esta formula:

W= x + 1

En donde:
W= Tu numero ideal de bicis.
x= el numero de bicis que tienes actualmente

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> DW se encarga de adaptar su diseño a las bicicletas dependiendo de lo que platicó con su cliente. De aquí que quizas una Mach 5 funcione muy diferente a una Spot o a una Mojo.
> 
> En cuanto al precio, cuando subieron los precios de las Turner fué por la crisis, no creo que sea unicamente por las regalias del DWL o que a Turner decida que por tener DWL sean mas caras las bicis.
> 
> Creo que he oido de muy pocos casos de gente que se sale del clan Turner.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rzozaya : Efectivamente , tienes razón en lo que escribes .

Aunque las Turner , Pivot e Ibis comparten sistema , el desempeño aunque efectivo para cada bici es diferente entre las marcas y aún entre los modelos , sin entrar en detalles a mi me gusta más el DW Link de Turner e Ibis que el de Pivot , y dentro de poco una super conocida marca también le va a entrar al DW Link .

La subida de precios de Turner cuando entró el modelo DW en 2009 fué por varios motivos , bueno al menos eso dijeron... lo que yo digo es que el aumento fué en un porcentaje bastante alto respectpo a los modelos 2008 y si la cuestión fuera solamente por tener una DW pues se me hace demasiada inversión .

Y efectivamente quien compra una Turner por vez primera es casi seguro que ya no va a abandonar la marca , seguirá probando otras bicis y otras marcas, pero siempre tratará de tener una Turner ....

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Hola TLB, 

Como siempre muy ilustrativo tu comentario, gracias por compartir tu experiencia con los diferentes diseños de suspensiones. 

Hasta ahora estoy muy satisfecho con la spot , aunque sigo experimentando con el SAG. De las FS que he manejado esta tiene una sensación muy diferente, y mi hardtrail ya esta llena de polvo pero por falta de uso. Ya me olvide de ella.

Estoy de acuerdo con sus comentarios, lo importante es de hacerse de la bici que uno quiere cuando se puede. Gracias a todos por sus comentarios y opiniones,

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> ...sé que a Warp le dará mucho gusto oir de un nuevo Homer mexicano....


:yawn::yawn: :yawn:

 

Felicidades por tu cletota, Leo y bienvenido a bordo!!

En lo personal nomas de pensar que me considerarian un Homer, me da por alejarme de las Turners, pero eso no le quita merito alguno a la marca. Creo que facil esta dentro del "Top 3" de las bicis de alto pedernal.

A mis cuadernos, pues los quiero aunque sean Homers... pobrecitos, ellos no tienen la culpa de ser muy sensibles al Kool-Aid [broma para Homers].

Por cierto, el termino Homer se acuño para denominar a los Titus Homers... pero pues despues lo plagiaron y ahora ya nadie lo recuerda, salvo algunos psicopatas amantes de otras marcas.

Como ya han dicho muchos, es mas importante la geometria y como esta hecha la bici que la suspension. Disfrutala que esa bici es mejor que muchas mas nuevas y "mejores".

Lo importante es poder escoger el color de tu cleta y que el dueno de la marca te conteste el telefono cuando tengas dolores menstruales.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Entonces eso de los T Homers son un grupo de personas que se sienten mucho (o sea la gran KK?) pero aparte de tener tus turners no tienen nada de especial. 

Ok, ahora sí entiendo. Ahora, ¿sólo por comprarte una turner ya eres homer?

Pues está raro eso no?? como que no lo entiendo muy bien y tampoco entiendo el porqué o el para qué de ese "grupo".

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Mmmmm no no no.....*



Psycho Marco said:


> Entonces eso de los T Homers son un grupo de personas que se sienten mucho (o sea la gran KK?) pero aparte de tener tus turners no tienen nada de especial.
> 
> Ok, ahora sí entiendo. Ahora, ¿sólo por comprarte una turner ya eres homer?
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Psycho :
El concepto de los T.H. es completamente al revés de lo que escribes , en realidad el hecho de tener una Turner no te convierte automáticamente en un homer , aunque si es necesario tener una Turner para ser homer .

Ahora bien , yo conozco a varios personalmente y para nada se sienten mas allá del bien y del mal , son bikers muy experimentados y que le dan bien y bonito a las biclas , conocen bastante de bicis , mecánica y técnica , pero además lo mas importante es que las ruedan , no son de esos bikers que nada mas son fregones detrás del teclado , , además también les gusta el relajo de pocas luces , te pongo copia de dos post de hace muchos años que podrían ser interesantes:

Saludos.

------------------------o---------------------------------

_Clyde S Dale
The earliest use of the word Homer that did not relate to Homer Simpson dates to 27
January 2002 by TJohn who refered to himself as a "Titus homer." Back then there were
no separate "Manufacturer Forums" so these references come mostly from the old "What
bike to buy?" forum.

Jaybo was the first Turner regular on this forum to use the word homer when he referred
to himself as a "bike homer" back on 27 May 2003, but it looks like he was riding an
Ellsworth then.

The next use of the word Homer dates to 1 September 2003 when Jaybo typed the now
immortal phrase "monster Turner homer." The reference was to Tscheezy and it took the
form a subject-line only jab. On this day the word homer became a form of derision to be
used sarcastically against an advocate of another brand of bike. The new meaning joined
the extant meaning as a self-identying moniker that means someone who roots for the
home team (or brand in this case). After this date the word could be a positive thing or
negative thing depending on the context in which it was used.

On 18 November 2003 Tscheezy used the phrase "monster Turner homer" in a humorous,
self-deprecating sort of way.

By early December 2003 the term Homer was starting to be used commonly. For example
there is a reference to Bikezilla as "Homerzilla" and even the title "Mr. Monster Turner
Homer."

I hope you've all enjoyed this brief, etymological journey through Homerdom. Enjoy your
weekends.
__________________

Zion Rasta

It does not really matter that much where the word homer came from. What matters is the
meaning behind the words Turner Homer. There is only one true fraternity/sorority of
Turner riders or (HOMERS). The word Homer has a virtual trademark. If I ask someone
in the trail that knows anything about mtbr.com he will associate Homer with Turner and
that is the reality.
So please - people from other forums - you are welcome to share thoughts and comments
and we will help you with whatever your bike needs are. But, please do not try to
bastardize our indentification, our familly name.
_


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Luis!! yo quiero una Tina Turner!!!

Eso de ir a las tortillas y las cebollitas de cambray en mi rocky ya no es una experiencia tan buena! aunque yo estoy casado con Rocky Mountain, no me desgagradaría tener una Tina o una Trek al fin las dos comienzan con "T" da lo mismo 

La Fuel EX me late pero lo estoy pensando para este año. La "altitude" de RM tambien me agrada de sobremanera.

Por lo mientras sigo con mi vertex tan conocida mas por las miscelaneas que por las montañas.

Un abrazo!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Con T.........*



Rocky_Rene said:


> Luis!! yo quiero una Tina Turner!!!
> 
> Eso de ir a las tortillas y las cebollitas de cambray en mi rocky ya no es una experiencia tan buena! aunque yo estoy casado con Rocky Mountain, no me desgagradaría tener una Tina o una Trek al fin las dos comienzan con "T" da lo mismo
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rocky , una Tina Turner ? pero será de hace 25 años , la actual ya vió pasar sus mejores épocas , si lo que se trata es de que tu bici tenga una T al principio , pues hay están las Turbo .......o si quieres algo que tenga T al principio , pues aquí hay para escoger jajaja

• T.H.E.
• TA
• Tacx
• Tag Wheels
• Tahoma
• Tailbonez
• Tamer
• Tange
• Tanita
• Taya
• Tazmaniac
• TBL
• Team
• Tec
• Tech
• Ted
• Teesdale
• Tekro
• TekTro
• Teo sport
• Terminal
• Terry
• TGear
• The
• The Bicycle
• The Hive
• Therapy Components
• Thin Blue Line
• Third
• Thomson
• Thor
• Thorlo
• Threshold
• Thule
• Ti Cycles
• Tifosi
• Timberlin
• Timbuk2 Designs
• Time
• Timex
• Tinley
• Tioga
• Titan
• Titan Bicycles
• Titanflex
• Titec
• Titus
• TNT
• Toejam
• Tom
• Tomac
• Top
• Topeak
• Topline
• Topo
• Torelli
• Torker
• Torque
• Trace
• Tracer
• Trail Guides
• Trail Tech
• TrailLED
• Tran
• Trans-X
• Transition Bikes
• Tranz-X
• Tread
• Trek
• Tri-Flow
• Trico Sports
• Troy Lee Designs
• TRUE
• True Fabrication
• True Precision
• Truvativ
• TTT
• Tubus
• Tune
• Tunturi
• TurboCat
• Turtle
• Twenty20
• Twenty6
• TwentyFourSeven
• Twin
• Twinlab
• Twinlabs
• TWP

Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*error de dedo cansado.....*

pues hay están las Turbo .......

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

donde dice " hay " debe decir " ahí " ....

Saludos.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Rocky , una Tina Turner ? pero será de hace 25 años , la actual ya vió pasar sus mejores épocas , si lo que se trata es de que tu bici tenga una T al principio , pues hay están las Turbo .......o si quieres algo que tenga T al principio , pues aquí hay para escoger jajaja
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Warp said:


> :yawn::yawn: :yawn:
> 
> En lo personal nomas de pensar que me considerarian un Homer, me da por alejarme de las Turners,


Oye Warp, ¿tu qué bici tienes?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Oye Warp, ¿tu qué bici tienes?


Una Nashbar (Hardtail) Signature Reynolds 853 y una Nicolai. Tuve una Titus por varios años.

Para comprarme la Nicolai, considere varias... La Mojo, las Turner, Titus, Ventana, Chumba, Knolly, Banshee.

Al final por geometria y diseño me fui por la Nicolai. Pero pues esta ahi en casa hasta que regrese para que pueda armarla.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Warp said:


> Una Nashbar (Hardtail) Signature Reynolds 853 y una Nicolai. Tuve una Titus por varios años.
> 
> Para comprarme la Nicolai, considere varias... La Mojo, las Turner, Titus, Ventana, Chumba, Knolly, Banshee.
> 
> Al final por geometria y diseño me fui por la Nicolai. Pero pues esta ahi en casa hasta que regrese para que pueda armarla.


Ah caray o sea que es mejor la Nicolai que las demás que comentas?? o será que te convino más por precio? Digo, no soy un conocedor pero conozco muchas marcas y realmente nunca había escuchado de las Nicolai.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Ah caray o sea que es mejor la Nicolai que las demás que comentas??


Por geometria, diseno mas que probado, etc. No es ni mejor ni peor que otras... solo que el recorrido, geometria y filosofia de diseño me acomoda mejor.

La pagina de ellos es esta...

http://www.nicolai.net/

El dueño, Karl Heinz Nicolai, trabajo con Horst Leitner en la creacion del Horst Link, alla en los dias de AMP Research. Dave Turner tambien andaba por ahi...

Su cuadros son comunmente un poco mas pesaditos que la media, pero son MUY aguantadores. La garantia de fabrica es de 5 años, transferible y no importa que la uses para correr. Nicolai garantiza el cuadro, no importa que lo vendas a un tercero.

Tienen opciones de serie y otras que cuestan e incluso te pueden hacer lo que tu quieras... cuadros de carretera, BMX, MTB e incluso han coqueteado con cajas de transmision e hicieron el cuadro para una bici electrica (hecha por otros) que funciona con 2 desarmadores inalambricos como motor.

En fin, ni mejor, ni peor. Solo diferente.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Ah caray o sea que es mejor la Nicolai que las demás que comentas?? o será que te convino más por precio? Digo, no soy un conocedor pero conozco muchas marcas y realmente nunca había escuchado de las Nicolai.


jajaja... no creo que su decisión haya considerado el precio.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> jajaja... no creo que su decisión haya considerado el precio.


Si el precio no fuera problema, hubiera comprado algo en Titanio para seguir fiel a la marca. Pero como dicen en mi tierra, no hay cama pa tanta gente.

Pero la FTM es muy light y la El Guapo ya es muy bruta.

Si hubiera seguido rodando contigo y el Tacu, sin duda el pleito era entre la Rune y la El Guapo. Pero ahora que no vivo alla, pues una de esas es demasiado.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Si el precio no fuera problema, hubiera comprado algo en Titanio para seguir fiel a la marca. Pero como dicen en mi tierra, no hay cama pa tanta gente.
> 
> Pero la FTM es muy light y la El Guapo ya es muy bruta.
> 
> Si hubiera seguido rodando contigo y el Tacu, sin duda el pleito era entre la Rune y la El Guapo. Pero ahora que no vivo alla, pues una de esas es demasiado.


Eso seguro, no quise decir que el precio no era problema, simplemente que cuando uno compra una Nicolai, el factor de decisión no es el precio sino otro tipo de cosas -esto por el comentario Psycho Marco.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Fideo stays....*



Warp said:


> Pero la FTM es muy light y la El Guapo ya es muy bruta.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Por cierto Warp , dos de mis cuates que se compraron sus FTM´s , les salieron bien chafonas del tríangulo trasero , flexaban gacho al grado que la rueda trasera en 2.1 tocaba los seatstays , afortunadamente Jason se puso a la altura y envío unos nuevos stays que corregían el problema , dijo Jason que en algunas camadas de FTM´s los seatstays chafearon y tuvieron que rediseñarlos .
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp said:
> 
> 
> > Pero la FTM es muy light y la El Guapo ya es muy bruta.
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Warp said:


> Para comprarme la Nicolai, considere varias... La Mojo, las Turner, Titus, Ventana, Chumba, Knolly, Banshee.


Yo estaba casi seguro que te irias por la Spitfire.

La Nicolai tambien es un cuadrazo nada mas que por aca en Gdl como esta el distribuidor nacional, las Nicolai son mas comunes que las Alubike. 

Es broma, pero si se ven varias, un vecino tiene una, esta muy padre y no le ha dado ningun problema en 2 años de uso constante.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Cross Mountain*



DrF035 said:


> ...... por aca en Gdl como esta el distribuidor nacional, las Nicolai son mas comunes que las Alubike.
> 
> Es broma, pero si se ven varias, un vecino tiene una, esta muy padre y no le ha dado ningun problema en 2 años de uso constante.


------------------------------------------------------

Asi es Dr. , además de las Nico , tambien distribuyen otras marcas de reconocido prestigio, no pongo los nombres de las marcas para que no digan que es anuncio publicitario...

Tengo el gusto de ser amigo de los dueños de la empresa desde hace varios años allá en Guadalajara y son personas de primera , aparte de excelentes bikers su trato comercial y gusto por la calidad es notorio , algo que no se dá mucho en estos tiempos y menos en los negocios dedicados al ciclismo de montaña .

Saludos

the last biker


----------

